
Ask HN: What are some online multiplayer game like agar.io and curveferver - buddies2705
What are some good online multiplayer games 
curvefever.io
agar.io
======
satoshinm
These are commonly known as ".io games" after the ccTLD (though not all have
this type of domain). There is a subreddit dedicated to them where a large
number of them can be found:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/IoGames/](https://www.reddit.com/r/IoGames/)

------
jay_kyburz
Very different but check out Neptune's Pride.
[http://np.ironhelmet.com](http://np.ironhelmet.com)

------
mattbgates
Might want to check here: [http://iogames.space/](http://iogames.space/)

[http://slither.io/](http://slither.io/) is a good one.

------
saltvedt
Slither.io

~~~
BatFastard
My current favorite!

------
BatFastard
generals.io

~~~
cjbprime
We've been playing this one at work, it's great. Even joined a tournament a
few months ago.

~~~
paulddraper
The bots haven't taken over?

~~~
cjbprime
No, there's a separate bot server.

------
roschdal
[https://play.freeciv.org](https://play.freeciv.org)

------
skylark
slither.io is a great one that's probably as popular as agar.io, but since you
didn't mention it I thought I'd throw it out there.

------
Giorgi
slay.one _ played it since day one, they are getting on steam greenlight soon

------
grumio
splix.io

